# Does anyone remember the Morbid Makeup Eye Smudges?



## BloodMittens (Mar 27, 2009)

They used to be sold at Hot Topic. They were similar to the paint pots but with a stickier texture, and they were in SUPER bright colors! They don't sell them anymore, sadly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I always found they made GREAT bases for my brighter colors! 

Anyone else remember these? Or have some laying around? I should take a picture and show what I'm talking about


----------



## Rudyru (Mar 27, 2009)

Umm yes? XD 

They were among my first makeup products ever! Along with those generic HT eye shadows. I worked those sponge-tip applicators! 

I only used them as eyeshadows though, and only used my fingers for application. I always got mad whenever I'd blend them down too much.


----------



## nebbish (Mar 27, 2009)

I remember those!
They don't still sell them?
I remember those bright-ass eyeshadows they made that stained EVERYTHING.
I think I had a hot pink bathroom for a month, but man my eyes looked amazing.


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nebbish* 

 
_I remember those!
They don't still sell them?
I remember those bright-ass eyeshadows they made that stained EVERYTHING.
I think I had a hot pink bathroom for a month, but man my eyes looked amazing._

 
I remember those too! Oh geez... memory lane.

They don't make the smudges anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've looked at my Hot Topic and Hot Topic online. Morbid Makeup doesn't even have it's own site to sell them. 

Kinda sad :/


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rudyru* 

 
_Umm yes? XD 

They were among my first makeup products ever! Along with those generic HT eye shadows. I worked those sponge-tip applicators! 

I only used them as eyeshadows though, and only used my fingers for application. I always got mad whenever I'd blend them down too much._

 
Lol, I worked those sponge tip applicators too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was sometimes hard to get them to stay put, but I always got a NICEEE bold eye from them. I whipped them out a few months ago and started using them for bases, especially the gunmetal grey smudge pot, oh jezuz... it's GORGEOUS as a base :O


----------



## Post Modern (Apr 3, 2009)

I loved loved loved these. I think I still have some in my make-up case


----------

